# المرجع الاول في المسخنات الشمسية و المسابح



## light man (2 أغسطس 2009)

*كتاب يحتوي على جميع المعادلات المستعملة في مجال التسخين الشمسي و طرق حساب التغطية الشمسية بشكل موضح و دقيق من مؤسسة *
* RETScreen® International*
* وهي المؤسسة الكندية للطاقات البديلة كتاب رائع بكل معنى الكلمة*​


----------



## ساكانا (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي ,,, انتظر هذا الموضوع من زمان


----------



## الساحر (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور جدا علي هذه المعلومات ياريت لو فيه كتاب فية معادلات الـــcsp وشكرا ليك


----------



## الساحر (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك................


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## عثمان الخطيب (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين المشاركين في مواضيع الملتقى 
أرجو أن تكون المواضيع العلمية المطروحة متضمنة رسوم توضيحية ليتم الاستفادة أكثر 
و في حال وجود معادلات رياضية ادراجها ضمن الموضوع مع شرح دلالات الرموز المستخدمة 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الساحر (3 سبتمبر 2009)

انشاء الله يصير خير....................


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 سبتمبر 2009)

light man قال:


> *كتاب يحتوي على جميع المعادلات المستعملة في مجال التسخين الشمسي و طرق حساب التغطية الشمسية بشكل موضح و دقيق من مؤسسة *
> 
> *retscreen® international*
> 
> *وهي المؤسسة الكندية للطاقات البديلة كتاب رائع بكل معنى الكلمة*​


 

الأخ الكريم مهندس نوار أحمد 

بارك الله فيك ،، كتاب شامل ومفيد..

به معلومات قيمة .. 

كل عام وأنتم بخير.​


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## jinkiz (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م. يامن خضور (11 نوفمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك يا غالي


----------



## حيدرتحسين (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور جدا


----------



## م/ محمد عنتر (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على المجهود


----------



## tikabd (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## sred (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عماد ك (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*  من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​​​​​​​*​


----------



## tulip55 (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كتير استاذ نوار


----------



## خبير الاردن (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## mandz (5 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng*doaa (19 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## De prince (19 يناير 2013)

thank you


----------



## محمد19775 (6 يناير 2016)

*مشاركة مميزة جدا*

جزاك الله كل خير 
وحبذا لو تتوسع اخي برفع مراجع اخرى


----------



## منار نور (27 يناير 2017)

بارك الله فيكم ... جهود رائعة


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (5 فبراير 2017)

بوركت جهودكم الطيبة​


----------



## thaer11 (11 سبتمبر 2019)

Thanks


----------

